# CALLING ALL CALGARIANS



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

There are NO social anxiety groups in Calgary, which is quite a shame!!! I've been talking to my counselor and she'll work on setting a group up at the Calgary Counseling Center if we have enough people interested in it.

Anyone live in Calgary and interested in this? If so, reply! :yes


----------



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone else interested?


----------

